

Amazing Javascript Interface: Amiga Workbench - pistoriusp
http://www.chiptune.com/

======
ilamont
I haven't seen a desktop like that since Dan Quayle was vice president.

------
mlLK
I counted 451 variables, which is pretty impressive given how smoothly it runs
in Firefox along with it's levy for memory leaks. :O

------
gourneau
Wow, and I thought I was fancy by using jQuery for AJAX form validation.

------
zandorg
Wow, I used to have an Amiga and even I can't get this to work.

------
indylist
Best part are the 'games' on the lower left of the desktop.

------
maxwell
Broken on my iPhone, but I guess that's to be expected...

------
jsmcgd
Talk about nostalgic! Well done!

------
arjungmenon
Found Easter Egg!!! Drag the title bar "Chiptunes release ...." downwards, and
you'll find a another _cool_ javascript app.

~~~
Hexstream
Also, try right-clicking.

------
alexkay
Doesn't work in Google Chrome.

------
newt0311
insane.

------
nickjames
fucking shit!

------
trezor
Someone has _way_ too much sparetime. But that was cool :D

------
RKlophaus
It's clever, but I don't understood why somebody would spend so much time on a
novelty.

